# Strange problem



## derek flint (Jun 7, 2008)

Okay I have a Canadian 2006 4wd x-trail on the 2.5 petrol motor.I have had the odd time when the vehicle is warm when I try to start it "sometimes" will not start until I turn off the fan motor from dash. Battery is fine alternator pumps out 80 amps and charges the battery.Last night while going a hill the engine just died no engine light was able to pull over and restart with no problems. Today it sputtered a bit now the check engine light is on ant suggestion? My mileage is 125000kms.


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

Do an ECU code readout with a scan tool to see what codes are set. Post the codes here on the forum and we'll try to help you.


----------



## derek flint (Jun 7, 2008)

I do not have access to a code reader. I am going to bring it to my mechanic on Tuesday just wanted to brace myself. Did call the dealership they "think" it may be a crank position sensor. I believe I have 2 would I have to replace both or just the faulty one?


----------



## derek flint (Jun 7, 2008)

Well it turns out it is a crank position sensor. Problem is it is cracked and if it falls apart big bucks. Btw will the new sensor improve my gas millage?


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

Normally a crank position sensor doesn't improve MPG. There is only one crank position sensor on the engine block.


----------

